# Is this a good price for a USP 45?



## punjabe (Apr 24, 2010)

Im looking at a used USP 45 at a local dealer for 699.00. Comes with a case and 4 mags, but the white dot is missing off the front site. Is this too much for a used gun that im gonna have to repair the sites on?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Used yes I think that is a bit steep. Closer to $600 would be more reasonable. The 4 mags instead of 2 certainly helps but still a bit high in my opinion. That front sight might of intentionally been removed as some shooters prefer an all black front post to a white or tritium dot although most would simply use a permanent marker to blacken it out instead of removal. If it is in good shape other than the sight I would offer $575 and consider $600 as the top end in consideration of those extra mags.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Keep in mind that HK factory USP mags go for around $70 - $80 right now. A new set of sights might go for around $130 - $200. If it's not in horrible shape, I'd try and get them down to $625 - $650 if it's really what you want.


----------



## maqueswell (Jul 12, 2006)

I put a new set of Trijicon night sites on mine for 84 bucks from Optics Planet. Click the link below!

Trijicon Night Sight Set for H&K USP - HK06 FREE S&H HK06, HK06-O, HK06-Y. Trijicon NightSights Tritium & Fiber Optic Night Sights, Trijicon Tritium & Fiber Optic Night Sights.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

hell the if the one I saw used tonight was that price i would have bought it. The cheapest if found a 45 here used is 799..... 9mm used go for 699


----------



## jpjr50 (Sep 25, 2010)

This particular gun is not cheap even used. Was at the gun show last week and they wanted to give me $600 unseen for my USP Compact .45 here in S. Florida. If you can negotiate more I'd try to get them to repair the sites for no additional cost. Or maybe talk them into night sites for $695.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know if the full sized is worth more than a compact. I doubt it personally. I just picked up a used in great condition (250 rounds through it) usp compact .45. A shoulder holster, the uncle mikes holster that holds the spare magazine. 3 magazines, tru dot night sights, 250 rounds of .45 ammo. For $500 last night. I know I got a killer deal. 

IMO the price for that is high without seeing pics of the gun. Not the highest I have seen but to me it seems high


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

punjabe said:


> Im looking at a used USP 45 at a local dealer for 699.00. Comes with a case and 4 mags, but the white dot is missing off the front site. Is this too much for a used gun that im gonna have to repair the sites on?


For that price I would just save a bit more and buy new, check out the deals at CDNN.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

It's a bit high for what you're getting. I can get USP45 mags for right around $35, and the front sight is going to be problematic if you want that white dot in there. Now, you can fill the hole with a styrene rod and some epoxy, but for that price you shouldn't have to.

Personally I'd rather see that gun in the mid 5s before I seriously considered it.


----------

